# 5ft pfo led light



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

I series. built in controller, was working fine, one of the ballasts burnt. new over $3700. sell for $300. pls note pfo closed therefore no warranty, unit was used for 8 months and in great condition. would suite a diy person or for backup parts if you already own one,


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

OMG $300  that's 90% off


----------



## mandarin (Apr 8, 2010)

Do you know what type of ballast is driving this unit.

I am interested.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

i believe they do all have external ballasts, controller is internal


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

LED Driver (ballast):









I thought these were internal in the unit?


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

the unit has three external ballasts, they look to be computer power supplies. the led lights were all working fine, there are three banks of lights each running on its own ballast. i have seen fixes for these on r.c., the micro controller is built into the front of the unit, this unit was the last of the series that pfo put out. the clients tank i had this light on just wanted it changed when the ballast gave out,


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Unit sold. thank you.


----------

